# Upgrades



## jowwy (31 Mar 2014)

Not sure how true this is, but thought i would share


----------



## Sharky (31 Mar 2014)

You don't say over what distance the gains are. I suspect that the gains are all based on the same baseline, a standard road bike set up. I imagine each subsequent change would see a % gain but not a simple numerical gain.

But what is interesting is some of the gains compared with others and the difference in costs. Just think a pair of shoe covers makes you faster then a carbon aero frame!

I've got the hat, skin suit and aero bars and my times are "only" slower by about 8 mins from when I used to ride a normal bike. Dread to think what my times would be now if I was still riding the same set up!

Keith


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2014)

Bigger than the figures I've seen over a 10miles course for tt bars but smaller for other items :-/ iirc that was 30secs for bars and about another min & 30secs for a tt bike.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Apr 2014)

Like to see the disk wheel get that sort of gain on a hilly course with strong cross winds


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2014)

Gains in that image are for 40km(25 miles) at around 30mph and as with anything of this sort, the gains will depend on many things. This is just meant to be illustrative.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2014)

There's an article on bike radar somewhere that gives similar figures. 

The ones in this chart are very high for the skin suit and the shoe covers, and quite low for the aero position. Obviously it depends what it is being compared with but the main thing is usually to get your position right. 

Obviously the benefits come down, generally in a squared relationship, with speed. So at even at 25mph you only get slightly over half of what you would at 30mph


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2014)

The TT suit and shoe covers aren't going to be much faster than fitted road cycling kit. Biggest gains are TT bars, helmets and wheels. Positioning - well that should be pretty sorted before. Its just illustrative.


----------

